# Diccionario Español-Alemán



## jefreunde

Hola a todos.
Mi pregunta no sobre una cuestión gramatical sino si alguien sabe de algún diccionario Español-Alemán que tenga la fonética alemana.

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Sandíalein

Hola,

Conozco un diccionario donde tienes la opción de oír la palabra en cuestión. 
Espero que te sirva: 
No puedo postar URLs todavía, así que si metes "leo.org" en google, te tiene que salir. Luego buscas el enlace de español-alemán.

Saludos.


----------



## Demurral

Sinó es la voz lo que buscas, nço la Transcripción fonética...El diccionario Langenscheid tienen los ods idiomas, y es muy completo. Sé que hay muchos más, pero éste con el que estoy aprendiendo yo.


----------



## laupa79

Hola uno que a mi siempre me ha ido muy bien es (no puedo aún escribir la web) pero pons.de con www delante 

Ánimo


----------



## kunvla

Espero los siguientes enlaces te sirvan de ayuda:

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/#

http://www.wissen.de/wde/generator/...dictqry=&Start=%A0%A0Suchen%A0%A0&dictlang=sp


http://dict.leo.org/esde?lp=esde&la...oth&pinyin=diacritic&search=deutsch&relink=on

También espero que no sea tarde para tí esa ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## mfw

pons.eu también lo tiene.


----------

